# Indian Rock Ginger Ale/Coca Cola Bottling Co just ended at over $1,000



## ncbred (Mar 19, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180480396123&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

 Wow!  Wish mine was whole.


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot of cash.  Not to take anything awy from this cool botle, because it is a nice one, but  I thought if the words "Coca- Cola" were in block letters instead of script it wasn't considered to be a coke, thereby lessening the value.   Am I wrong about that?  Doesn't that mean it's not technically a "Coke" bottle?  I'm curious as to what drove the price so high.


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 20, 2010)

I was under the impression INDIAN ROCK GINGER ALE was a Pepsi-cola product.I know in my ayers pepsi book richmond,va. it is bottled by pepsi.Can someone explain this to me?


----------



## celerycola (Mar 20, 2010)

Indian Rock Ginger Ale was a product of the independent Adam Christian Company and bottled under their authority by bottlers of Coca-Cola, Pepsi-Cola, Celery-Cola, Mint-Cola and other bottlers in various towns. Only the Richmond Pepsi bottler used their script trademark on the Ginger Ale tenpin bottle along with the Indian Rock script on the shoulder. 

 The Indian Rock bottles are neat early soda waters and the only tenpin bottles marked Coca-Cola or Pepsi as far as I know. The only bottle I can compare them with are the Bludwines bottled by Coca-Cola.


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks Celerycola, great explanation as i was wondering how coca-cola and pepsi-cola sold the same product.Was this a common practice with other brands back then?


----------



## celerycola (Mar 20, 2010)

Coca-Cola was a one-brand company until the 1950's when they started selling Fanta flavors. Pepsi was the same. Chero-Cola had the Union flavors in the teens and the Melo flavors in the 1920's before creating NEHI. 

 Coke and other major brand bottlers also bottled drinks like Nu-Grape, Squeeze, Crush, and others that did not compete with their flagship cola.

 I'm typing this about forty miles from you at Massanetta Springs where I visit one weekend a month. I'm planning to be back for the Harrisonburg Bottle Show and Fislersville Antique Expo in April. Maybe our paths will cross.


----------



## ncbred (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is my heartbreaker.  I'd love to know how many towns Coca Cola bottled this in.  Dennis, you said Mint Cola used to bottle Indian Rock.  Have you ever seen one of those bottles?


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 20, 2010)

That would be at the Expoland antique fair for sure but dont think ill be at the Harrisonburg bottle show due to prior commitment unless that falls through.Hope we can meet and talk some bottles.Thanks for the soda info.. after all the digging i have done ive only been interested in local bottles but now i have found myself wanting to expand my knowledge on different types of bottles such as sodas.By the way massanutta springs is a beautiful place havent been there in quite awhile.


----------



## celerycola (Mar 22, 2010)

I know I've seen a Mint-Cola/Indian Rock ten pin. I don't find it on the computer or in my notes but I may have something on it somewhere. It would have to be a NC bottle.


----------



## steamgas (Jul 7, 2012)

can any one help me locate indian rock ginger ale bottles for sale?


----------



## steamgas (Jul 7, 2012)

i also would like too know all the town's they are from.


----------



## T (Jul 7, 2012)

i have cleaned 2 indian rock ginger ale ten pen bottles with the coca cola in script at the same time, owned by the same person and one with coca cola in block letters,he also had the indian rock ten pen made by p c from high point nc, the cokes was from lexington or high point, randy k will know for sure , i have cleaned so many it all runs together after a while, thanks glenn


----------



## steamgas (Jul 8, 2012)

test


----------



## steamgas (Jul 8, 2012)

test2


----------



## steamgas (Jul 8, 2012)

test3


----------



## epackage (Jul 8, 2012)

test


----------



## epackage (Jul 8, 2012)

I see what you mean now Tex, I just cut and pasted your attempt with and without the word test as you can see and neither showed your pic, I am very confused now...Jim


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 8, 2012)

I think you need to post it as a LINK


----------



## epackage (Jul 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> test








[/IMG]


----------



## epackage (Jul 8, 2012)

OK Tex, I figured out what you're doing wrong, you're copying the webpage address and not the "link code" to your pic.

 You need to scroll over your pic in Photobucket and a window will pop up that says "Share/Copy" you need to clcik on "Share".

 A new window will open, you then need to click on "Get Link Code"

 Then "right click" on the http code in the box labeled "Full Size' and choose "Select All", this will turn the http code blue

 "Right click" on the blue highlighted link and then click "copy", insert that between the two  bars and your pic will show just like this...

 [IMG][IMG]https://i621.photobucket.com/albums/tt298/steamgas/3bbbd653.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## steamgas (Jul 8, 2012)

test4
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## steamgas (Jul 8, 2012)

thank you very much epackage.your directions were very helpful except the very last thing i had to do was hit the save button at the bottom of the link code page but after a no good attemp the first time i went back and done it over again and hit the save button this time and it worked.now comes the real challange of remembering how too do it again.but it is up too me now too take some memory medicine at my age and do it all over again.[:-]thank you again for your help and what kind of bottles do you collect?i have been collecting bottles for almost 35 years.too give you an idea how far back i go.some of the coca-cola bottles that bill kindel from washington dc.put togather in his book at the time and that pill porter bought his gollection and later wrote his book were some of the bottles that i told him about and sent rubbing's of them to him,long before digital camera's were even dreamed of.please keep in touch.your friend.
 tex


----------



## epackage (Jul 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  steamgas
> 
> thank you very much epackage.your directions were very helpful except the very last thing i had to do was hit the save button at the bottom of the link code page but after a no good attemp the first time i went back and done it over again and hit the save button this time and it worked.now comes the real challange of remembering how too do it again.but it is up too me now too take some memory medicine at my age and do it all over again.[:-]thank you again for your help and what kind of bottles do you collect?i have been collecting bottles for almost 35 years.too give you an idea how far back i go.some of the coca-cola bottles that bill kindel from washington dc.put togather in his book at the time and that pill porter bought his gollection and later wrote his book were some of the bottles that i told him about and sent rubbing's of them to him,long before digital camera's were even dreamed of.please keep in touch.your friend.
> tex


 Happy to see you got it Tex, I collect bottles from Paterson NJ, I look forward to your future posts...Jim[]


----------



## Davo (Oct 16, 2020)

I have one if you are interested


----------

